# Tolvas automáticas?



## checo_tec (May 10, 2006)

Que tal. Soy estudiante del tecnologico de saltilo y tengo un problema. Tengo que automatizar un proceso,

Tengo una tolva (recipiente grande) de 2 toneladas aprox. De un mineral en forma irregular (piedras de diferentes tamaños, entre 3mm y 2cm) y quiero sacar 100 gramos abriendo una compuerta, y que despues de esos 100 gramos se cierre de nuevo hasta que yo le indique. Consulté y encontre información a celdas de carga pero la verdad no se bien como funcionan o si eso me sirve o no.

Si alguien puede decirme alguna forma de abrir y cerrar mi tolva automaticamente se los agradecería muchisimo

Gracias y felicidades por el sitio esta muy padre


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2006)

Si la dosis es critica, si debes medir el peso de la dosis para eso usas lo celda de carga, si no es critica puede tener tolerancia entonces podes trabajar no por peso y si por tiempo de apertura, osea calculas cuanto material pasa en x tiempo de apertura de la salida de la tolva y listo, ajusta solo el tiempo de apertura, no se como sea tu caso, avisame y hablamos, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2006)

Yo estoy con algo similar
Las celulas es un simple hilo. 
Como sabes un hilo tiene una resistencia R=ro l/s. Si estiramos un hilo electrico este augmenta la longitud y por tanto la resistencia y si dejamos de estirar recupera su valor.
Las galgas estan construidas por  un hilo de cobre/niquel pegado en una lamina flexible como soporte.
Para mejorar el proceso de pesaje estas se pegan en grupos para hacer un puente de whiston
en una barra de metal controlado.
 Mira en Rs amidata hay unas fotillos y sus caracteristicas.

Si siempre mides el mismo peso puedes utilizar un petodo "mecanico" muelle y/o resorte de torcion y un pulsador  Y/O fotoceluca.


----------



## Eduardo24 (May 16, 2021)

Necesito fabricar un s*o*lenoide que pueda mover una compuerta de 3 x 3 cm de una tolva de una descascarilladora *. Q*ue me aconsejan*? Q*ue idea me dan*? P*ensé en un s*o*lenoide*,* pero si hay alguna otra solución *...* lo que se requiere es automatizar la descarga de la tolva ya que el trabajo de hace de manera manual*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (May 16, 2021)

Desconozco el aparato, pero solenoide te va a dar un "golpe" cada vez que se mueva, existen pistones neumaticos/hidraulicos/electricos que puedes usar, o algun mecanismo propio, o si aun no está prohibido en tu pais, el umpalumpa son lo ideal....


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2021)

Lo primero es escribir bien el nombre. Es solenoide, no selenoide. De ahí el chiste del compañero.
Al escribirlo bien es más probable que cuando busques.informacion encuentres cosas útiles.
Probablemente será por eso que el tiempo que dedicaste a buscar fue infructuoso.

Como te han comentado un solenoide sería muy brusco, brusco moviendo la puerta y brusco consumiendo energía.
Mejor un actuador lineal, un mecanismos piñón- cremallera, un sinfín...
Cuando nadie lo usa será por algo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2021)

Un selenoide es un dispositivo para trabajar en la superficie lunar.
En la Tierra es preferible un actuador lineal:      Actuadores lineales eléctricos para un ajuste suave, inteligente y potente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2021)

Eduardo24 dijo:


> que pueda mover una compuerta de 3x3cm de una tolva de una descascarilladora


Yo no creo que haga falta tanta tecnología para mover una puertita de 3x3cm....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2021)

Un resorte y una cuerda para algo de 3x3


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2021)

Depende de lo que tenga encima la tolva.
Deduzco/imagino que es una maqueta y que encima no hay "nada" pero si hay 200T de grano lo mismo es "un poco" más crítico.

Si es una maqueta un servo de los chinos y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2021)

Aclara primero si eso es para una maqueta educativa o es para una máquina real , porque las soluciones son muy distintas y a un co$to muy di$tinto !


----------

